# Introducing newcomers to classical music?



## katdad (Jan 1, 2009)

Occasionally, acquaintances who know that I'm a big classics fan may ask me for some recommendations to start learning to like classical music. Here's what I do, and I'm interested to learn your thoughts on this.

First, I never pick "pop" classics -- things like William Tell overture or other pieces that might be familiar via TV commercials or other non-classical areas. I instead go for straight-ahead "full" classical.

I always recommend concertos of either Beethoven or Mozart, especially Beethoven's violin concerto, his piano concertos #1 and #5, and Mozart's piano concerto #21.

Why concertos? Because they are very "listenable" to the newcomer, and as I explain, it's a sort of interchange between the solo instrument and the orchestra. In fact, the 3rd movement of the Beethoven violin concerto is a wonderful "dance" between solo and orchestra. The concerto format, especially the standard ones I've listed, falls easily on the untrained ear yet provides a complete introduction to legitimate classical, a starting point.

In these very fine concertos, there's a "hummable" tune that is relatively easy to follow for a newcomer, nothing too unusual for the ear. But the music is also full-on classical without a compromise.

I also recommend any fairly new recording vs. an older one. Why? First, the fidelity and sound quality of new digital recordings is more rich and therefore provides the untrained ear with a full component of music to enjoy, and also, many older recordings tend to be too slow-paced, plodding, whereas most newer recordings have a brisker tempo per the newer interpretations extant. Whenever I can find Solti I recommend that, for example.

Your ideas? And thanks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2014)

My idea is to get a pretty good sense of who I'm talking to and what they want. And then I give them something else.

OK, it's not quite that easy, but you get the idea. I emphasize exploration over familiarity. 

Specifically and practically, what me and my friends do is listen to music together. We listen together, to each others' stuff. And we like and hate things unreservedly. (Has to be unreservedly or it won't work.) And I don't try to guess about listenability. I gave a friend a CD of Hindemith once, some Hindemith that I happen to like, and he thought it just wasn't very good. Well, I'd been trying to guess what he might be able to listen to, and I failed. So then I just gave him something that I had recently discovered, Lachenmann. He loved it. And wanted more. After that, I just gave him whatever. Some of it he liked--a lot of the electroacoustic music--some of it he didn't--the turntable music. At the time, I was just getting familiar with turntablism myself, and very impressed with it, too.

I also gave him some Sibelius once, I recall. A big no to that. Too old-fashioned sounding. 

So I've dispensed with trying to guess what "the untrained ear" can tolerate. I don't even think there is such a thing, not any more.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I like to promote what I enjoy: my taste is broad, although focussed more on the big names, including their lesser known works. Chamber music seems a good way to start. A smaller group of three to five performers is easier to follow than an orchestra. The concerto is a stepping stone to the orchestra, since it combines the solo instrument with the larger force. I pretty much dispense with periods. A mixture of all kinds of wonderful music, without concern for the era in which it was composed, seems best. This is how I listen.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

It depends on the person. I've always wondered whether you can predict Classical tastes from Non-Classical. It seems there's some relationship. People who loathe "mainstream" pop/rock seem to have a higher tolerance to go off the beaten path for Classical.



> In these very fine concertos, there's a "hummable" tune that is relatively easy to follow for a newcomer, nothing too unusual for the ear.


Some people like unusual. Based on pop/rock tastes, a lot of people don't like "hummable" tunes. You can't hum Zeppelin.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Whatever you do, don't start them off with the fugue from the Hammerklavier Sonata!!

What I would do is recommend them something that is extroverted and bright. Something catchy. Nothing too serious and weighty. 

I would go with Prokofiev's 3rd Piano Concerto; rhythmic portions of Stravinsky's Le Sacre du Printemps; Ravel's Piano Concerto in G, last movement.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@ GreenMamba, That's a very interesting correlation you have posited. Indeed--at least in my case--it is absolutely spot on. I only came to listen/like classical music in a serious way after decades (yes, I am that old! ) of primarily listening to jazz and progressive rock, especially of British vintage.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2014)

I think "pop classics" are ok in a sense, BUT I would emphasize to them that they won't get anywhere by just listening to popular excerpts. Go ahead with The Four Seasons. Just make sure you hear the whole thing


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

When I was a child we went on holiday to a coastal resort where it promptly rained for almost the whole of the first week. During that time we often visited the local cinema. One afternoon it was showing 'Fantasia' - and the combination of visuals and the _music_ blew my little mind. 
That's not such a well considered suggestion as the others in this thread, however it illustrates something I believe - that when introducing a new experience or even having a task to learn, it can help if it's presented within a more familiar frame of reference.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Let them hear Stockhausen.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Let them hear Stockhausen.


What a capital idea!


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I don't have a system I just show them whatever I'm listening ot at the moment and see what they think. My roommate is all over the place when it comes to his classical music tastes:

Likes:
- Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata (mov. 1)
- Beethoven Symphony 5 mov. 1 [which he calls "scary" ]
- Shostakovich String Quartet Mov. 2
- Busoni's Fantasia Contrappuntistica 
- Vivaldi Flute Concerto "La Notte"
Dislikes:
- Mahler Das Lied von der Erde
- Schubert Gute Nacht from Winterreise
- Pretty much anything with singing 
- Big symphonies


----------



## Mister Man (Feb 3, 2014)

It wouldn't hurt to humanize these "old men from hundreds of years ago" in some way. I'm not saying they should read a biography or anything.

I unabashedly advocate the "Classify" app on Spotify as a starting place for newcomers.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Give them some Mozart 
Late symphonies or piano concertos and let the music do the talking!
Might I suggest a decent hi fi would also help


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Might I suggest an open mind might help even more.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Find out what instrument(s) they like to hear, and then recommend something featuring that instrument.


----------



## katdad (Jan 1, 2009)

These are all pretty good examples of why we love classical music -- it's so widespread and there are so many variations, these comments show just how wide the subject matter can be.

I'll add another reason that a concerto is an ideal starting point for a newbie... you've got both the solo instrument (mostly violin or piano) and the full orchestra to listen to. From that point you can more easily recommend other music to the starter, for example, if the solo instrument is enjoyed more, you can recommend sonatas and small ensembles. And if the orchestra part is better liked, then you can go forward to full symphonies.

Of course human tastes vary greatly. I however would not want to play too much 20th century music to a newcomer, except maybe Rite of Spring (which is essentially neo-classical in style)** -- modern music can bend many an ear. Fact that I really like Philip Glass might not transfer too well if I start playing the newcomer excerpts from Einstein on the Beach, ha ha.

** As you well know, the term "classical" has 2 meanings, the broad definition of what we call "classical" music, and also the more narrow "classic" period, generally bracketed from approx. Mozart through Beethoven into Brahms and others. When I said Rite of Spring was neo-classical, I meant the latter definition.

Good commentaries all! Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2014)

OK, as gently as possible: "classical" as it has come to be applied to an era stops with Beethoven. It does not continue into Brahms and others. Classical in the broad sense does, yes, but the brackets for the classical _era_ are roughly 1750 to 1820.

Stravinsky's Rite is not neo-classical in any sense of the word, unless you define that term as it's never been defined before.

As for playing 20th century to a newcomer, well, depends on the newcomer. Some newcomers want _only_ twentieth century. Einstein on the Beach might be exactly right. It depends.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

bharbeke said:


> Find out what instrument(s) they like to hear, and then recommend something featuring that instrument.


I've always thought that concertos are a good choice for people coming into classical from other artist-centered genres, because the interplay between soloist and ensemble makes sense and has an inherent dynamism that isn't necessarily obvious in more homogeneous-sounding pieces.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes Concertos are fine. Prokofiev's #3 and Ravel piano concerto in G, final movements, for bounce and spiky verve; finale of Tchaikovsky's violin concerto for breathless excitement and I would slip in the slow movement to Mozart's 23rd piano concerto, for moving profundity, even though new listeners can get restless with the slow stuff-but only after I hook 'em with the aforementioned pieces.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

GreenMamba said:


> It depends on the person. I've always wondered whether you can predict Classical tastes from Non-Classical. It seems there's some relationship. People who loathe "mainstream" pop/rock seem to have a higher tolerance to go off the beaten path for Classical.
> 
> Some people like unusual. Based on pop/rock tastes, a lot of people don't like "hummable" tunes. You can't hum Zeppelin.


I think this is definitely right. People who like traditional jigs & reels will probably like baroque music, as the rhythms & note patterns are not dissimilar. This certainly works for Taggart & me, and also for my violin teacher. I can imagine that people who like 'big ballads with luscious strings' will probably like romantic music, and those who like jazz may be open to twentieth century classical - but in these cases I may be talking through my hat. :lol:



arcaneholocaust said:


> I think "pop classics" are ok in a sense, BUT I would emphasize to them that they won't get anywhere by just listening to popular excerpts. Go ahead with The Four Seasons. Just make sure you hear the whole thing


I agree that it's not good to encourage the idea that listening will always be an easy, palatable soundbite. But concentration needs to be developed. People start as children on shortish books and progress to novels later. So I think that they will 'get somewhere' by listening to popular excerpts - they will be getting started. 

Corelli concertos are a nice light bite imo.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Ingélou said:


> and those who like jazz may be open to twentieth century classical - but in these cases I may be talking through my hat. :lol:


Depends on the type of jazz, perhaps, but those open to bebop and other later jazz idioms tend to be more likely to not dismiss 20th century classical, I think...(myself also not being an expert here)


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

It's good to know something of the people, their tastes and mentality, before recommending classical music to them. Even at the time when I didn't yet listen to classical music, you could have well predicted that I was going to like the Romantic era best.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Introduce them to Stockhausen and Xenakis. lol J/k. Dvorak would be a good intro for many newcomers I think.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2014)

Yeah, let's for sure give all the newcomers who fill the halls for Primus and Pan Sonic shows some nice Dvorak. That'll work.

lol jk for sure.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Most people turn to Classical Music for relaxation. Thus Dvorak would be a good choice. I'm going by the percentages as maybe Stockhausen would be what they would be looking for. I certainly wasn't. My taste developed to appreciate dissonance later. Though still not my top choice.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

If I hear that "relaxation" word again, I will scream!!!!

They should be turning to classical music for "stimulation"!!!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

hpowders said:


> If I hear that "relaxation" word again, I will scream!!!!
> 
> They should be turning to classical music for "stimulation"!!!


To say why people "should" listen to music seems, somehow ... inoperative. :lol:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

KenOC said:


> To say why people "should" listen to music seems, somehow ... inoperative. :lol:


I was raised in North Korea and this is how it's done.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

They _should_ turn to classical music so they can join this excellent forum.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> They _should_ turn to classical music so they can join this excellent forum.


Ha! Ha! I misread the sequence of posts and wrote something totally irrelevant.
My Mum predicted one day I would actually err.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

hpowders said:


> If I hear that "relaxation" word again, I will scream!!!!
> 
> They should be turning to classical music for "stimulation"!!!


It can stimulate. But I think Rock is a little better at that. Or at least those good at Rock. Nothing beats a Rock Concert with a band you really like.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2014)

Turning to music that is restless and full of change and dynamic contrast for relaxation does not seem a very sensible thing to do. Sure, there are little bits of relaxation from time to time, but they never last for long. Sure, you can extract those moments and string them together in an adagio album, but do "most people" who listen to classical music like those kinds of albums? Yikes!

In any case, even though I've addressed your relaxation point, don't think for a second that I haven't noticed that that point completely side-steps the issue I originally raised. Not even a half of a second.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Another great Composer for Relaxation is Ralph Vaughan Williams. He puts you in cloud 9 when you are in that mood set. Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis is amazing.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> It can stimulate. But I think Rock is a little better at that. Or at least those good at Rock. Nothing beats a Rock Concert with a band you really like.


 Yes, and I think a good part of this has to do with the fact that at a rock--as opposed to a classical music concert--the audience is allowed to interact and express themselves in "real time" to the music being played, whereas at the latter, this sort of behavior/emotional response would not only be frowned upon, but might result in the person being ejected from the concert hall. It is not for nothing--methinks--that the classical music audience--now by "tradition"--is supposed to wait until a symphony's final movement before clapping or hollering *BRAVO,* etc., etc. Of course, it wasn't always like this {audiences would applaud between movements}, but it is now. Obviously, then, no such restrictive customs are in play at rock or jazz concerts.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2014)

Yeah, I love to crank up the old stereo with this relaxing symphony:






Like lying back in a warm bath...

...full of broken glass and piranhas. Delightful!!

And this:






Just like a nice massage...

...with broken glass and piranhas. Oh, wait, I used those already.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

You want relaxation, forget Classical Music. Just buy some Barry Manilow albums.

The stereotype: classical music is relaxing as in boring. We need folks to learn that most of it is anything but!!!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

neoshredder said:


> It can stimulate. But I think Rock is a little better at that. Or at least those good at Rock. Nothing beats a Rock Concert with a band you really like.


The band I really like is no more. Two of them are dead.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

hpowders said:


> You want relaxation, forget Classical Music. Just buy some Barry Manilow albums.
> 
> The stereotype: classical music is relaxing as in boring. We need folks to learn that most of it is anything but!!!


What do you have against relaxation? There is a big difference between relaxing and boring imo.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

neoshredder said:


> What do you have against relaxation? There is a big difference between relaxing and boring imo.


There are pills for that. The stereotype among those who know nothing about classical music but profess to hate it anyway is that we are a bunch of dull conservatives who have no life, listening to a lot of dull, boring music by a bunch of mummified composers. The term"relaxing" fits right into that stereotype.

We should use that term "relaxing" sparingly. The "hollywood elite" and their ilk need to know that classical music can make one happy, not terminally depressed, that it can contain rhythms as sophisticated as anything they are listening to in "their" world, that performances of classical music can be exciting, not deadly, that orchestral members performing today look just like them-young, good-looking, of both genders, and ethnically diverse, not a bunch of 88 year old white males.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I think of relaxation as quiet excitement. I don't think of it as dull conservatives. And yes pills would probably enhance relaxation at the price of possible addiction. But there is some relaxing rock as well. The Moody Blues are my choice for that style.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

hpowders said:


> The band I really like is no more. Two of them are dead.


Let me guess: The Beatles?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

samurai said:


> Let me guess: The Beatles?


Yes. I thought I was going to spend the rest of my life with those guys, eagerly anticipating each next new album.
I should have known better.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

neoshredder said:


> I think of relaxation as quiet excitement. I don't think of it as dull conservatives. And yes pills would probably enhance relaxation at the price of possible addiction. But there is some relaxing rock as well. The Moody Blues are my choice for that style.


 There's nothing wrong with what you say except that the "others" use "relaxation" as applied to classical music as synonymous with "boring" and "dull".


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

neoshredder said:


> What do you have against relaxation? There is a big difference between relaxing and boring imo.


You and I know that but the haters don't.

Have you ever seen those late night commercials pitching "Relaxing Classical Music" CD's. Always with some super-sophisticating-looking elderly guy with the Oxford accent and the musical samples are the dullest they could find. I just want to scream because it's not like that at all.

The majority of classical stuff I listen to is not relaxing and I'm sure I am far from alone.

I'm not trying to tell you what to listen to. it's just the "R" word hits a sore spot with me 'cause it plays into what the haters think we are listening to-dull, lifeless music.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

hpowders said:


> There's nothing wrong with what you say except that the "others" use "relaxation" as applied to classical music as synonymous with "boring" and "dull".


To me, dullness causes stress. Which is a bad kind of stimulant imo. So yeah the term I guess is misunderstood. I think of relaxation as cloud 9. The best feeling you can get. While excitement is the best kind of stimulant you get. Both aren't too far apart. Both cause excitement. One just uses more physical energy and louder.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

neoshredder said:


> To me, dullness causes stress. Which is a bad kind of stimulant imo. So yeah the term I guess is misunderstood. I think of relaxation as cloud 9. The best feeling you can get. While excitement is the best kind of stimulant you get. Both aren't too far apart. Both cause excitement. One just uses more physical energy and louder.


I've taken non-technical classical music courses and I can't remember any one of them that wasn't dull.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I took Music Theory and Ear Training. Yes it got corny at times. But I had no problem with how they taught it. Tbh, it is not the style of the rebellious youth but I outgrew that mentality by College.


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

it really depends on the person, many people find mozart most easy to listen to if theyre not used to classical, or baroque music, but there are also many people that never really like classical music until they hear Romantic era pieces, or even modern era. It also depends on what they listen to normally, people that listen to a lot of "folkish" music might like renaissance or early baroque music from the start, but people that listen to traditional east european music might like folklorism. Also instrumentation is for many people important, if you know someone doesn't like the jazz his parents listen to and complains about trumpets and saxophones, I wouldn't start with sending classical pieces with these instruments. 

But no matter the style or instrumentation, I would never start with superlong or super complicated pieces, especially not if its modern or contemporary music.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I think one way to introduce people to classical music is listening to orchestral shorts, overtures, concert pieces etc. These can be exciting, but short enough to hold one's attention. 

Another way is to go to a concert to see classical music performed live. There's nothing like watching a soloist play 30 minutes or more of thrilling and technical music from memory.

My mother introduced me, but now I've gone much further than she, and she's not coming with me. I recently bought her some Debussy and Ravel solo piano, and Leroy Anderson. 

Sadly, I don't know anyon in real life who wants my advice on classical music.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

I suppose one question, addressed tangentially here already, is what does this newbie think "classical music" actually is? For some people it's "Mozart and stuff", for others it's new music. Also, of course, it depends what this newbie wants to get from their exploration of classical music. A lifetime, or just a few hours worth of music to listen to occasionally.
My own interest in classical started in my teens with the popular orchestral classics - Peer Gynt, 1812 Overture, Eine Kleine Nachtmusik. Only gradually did I begin to develop a liking for piano music, chamber music, opera, vocal music generally, full symphonies, concertos... So I probably would have been unimpressed by the OP's suggestions.
To each their own - I'd just fling selected highlights from the last thousand years of composition at them and see what sticks.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Folks who grew up in a home where classical music was respected and played have a great advantage over those who didn't, although I knew a gal whose dad played my kind of music, but she totally hated it and rebelled against it, so it doesn't always work out.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

I grew up with parents who listened to "Salsa" and "Cumbia" music which I grew to loathe with hellish passion.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Introducing newcomers to classical music...

The individual, what they may listen to -- no matter what -- and some sense of them has to all be assessed before I'm comfortable to make recommendations based on what I have learned of them and think they are like.

I recommend things from any time, era, genre, which I think is then some kind of 'fit' for that individual -- for some their first conscious steps in to the genre, and that means often enough recommending music I know is 'good' but, let's say, do not care for very much at all. 

It is all about assessment of the individual and the best educated idea of what will take with them, regardless of my personal tastes in music. Ergo, recommends can run the gamut from the oldest to the newest, in between, orchestral, concerti, character pieces, ballet scores, vocal music, chamber music, etc.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Regardless. I would start small and cautiously with some extroverted excerpts and work my way up to more weighty material, assuming the novice listener hasn't already fled the scene.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2014)

Why is the strongest underlying motive almost always fear?

That is, why is it almost always caution that's recommended?

Is "classical music" really that frightening? Really that dangerous?

There's a very good reason that beginning skiers are started out on the bunny slopes. But beginning listeners? 

Sometime around 1960, I was a "newcomer" to classical music. The chief thing for me was ravenousness. First taste of Haydn and Rachmaninoff and I was off, plunging right in to this outrageously delightful new world. If I may be allowed a wee bit mixing of the old metaphors there.

You couldn't hold me back. My parents were perplexed, but they did fund things for me, a little bit. I had to rely on radio back then, and I had that thing on all the time. In about ten years, I had traversed the whole area from the middle ages to the early twentieth century. Not to boast, but to illustrate the immensity of my desire. And in 1972, when I first realized that there was a twentieth century, too, that was another new adventure, and I was equally ravenous. Bartok, Stravinsky, Carter, Varese, any lp that had the word "electronic" on its cover, Stockhausen, Cage, Mumma.... 

If you had been cautious with me, I would have looked at you with incredulity--as I sped by you at top speed. (I really gotta get a hold of these metaphors, don't I? What a mess.) Caution? Caution has no business being a concept in regards to music. Nor does timidity. If you're timid, what are you doing out here in the wilderness, tramping through volcanoes, rafting through white water, plunging deep into the ocean, hacking your way up interminable, icy cliffs in tremendous snow storms?

Metaphorically speaking, that is. There is no music, anywhere, that is even close to being as dangerous as that hamster in the kid's room. Literally. Some of it might get a little noisy, but you've got some ear plugs for that, right? You're good to go.

Really, enough of this timid dipping of the toes in the water, one centimeter at a time.

Dive in.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Everybody's different. What works for you, don't assume works for every newcomer.


----------



## helpmeplslol (Feb 1, 2014)

Definitely keep it to short pieces with easy melodies to start with.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

That's what I would do, too. Plus some extroverted rhythmically bouncy stuff like the third movement of Prokofiev's third piano concerto and the third movement of Ravel's piano concerto in G.

The idea is to capture interest. Then gradually expand to bigger more challenging pieces.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2014)

Hahahaha, way to dodge the issue.

Of course not everything works the same for everybody.

But if everybody's different, then CAUTION IS EQUALLY ABSURD AS AN ASSUMPTION.

[Edit:


helpmeplslol said:


> Definitely keep it to short pieces with easy melodies to start with.


Because everybody's different, after all. So the same thing will work for everybody, right?]

No, it's _because_ everybody's different that I advise throwing caution to the winds. I'm not assuming anything except that if you've got a hold of a newcomer who's timid, then perhaps the wild and dangerous and thrilling world of classical music is not for them. You know, everybody's different. And not everybody's gonna like classical music. Indeed, I can't help wondering why we're introducing people to classical music. Don't they already like music of some kind or other? Isn't that an almost (my mother was an exception, for instance) universal desire of humans, to make, to listen to music?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm not talking about timid newcomers. I want someone who comes up to me and wishes to learn about classical music. Someone who is open to the idea. Nobody who says "I hate classical music!!" I wouldn't waste my time.

Of course they like pop music. That's why I would start them off with Prokofiev's piano concerto #3, third movement, so they can hear something bouncy and extroverted like they are already used to.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Yes, there's no reason at all to be cautious when it comes to music or any art. It's actually quite silly. What is the fear here? Getting swallowed up by a piece and becoming a tomato the rest of your life? The mind can try to sell you plenty of ridiculous ideas, but you don't always have to buy. Dive the hell in!


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

The thing is, most non-Classical listeners have already heard a lot of the Classical "hits." They may have liked what they heard so far and want more. However, they also may have rejected Classical because these works didn't interest them. 

No doubt their tastes may change over time, but I don't see why the "easy" pieces would necessarily capture their interest.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Everybody's different. That's why if someone comes to me for help, they will fill out a questionnaire so I know who I'm dealing with and what pieces I can recommend.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Vesuvius said:


> Yes, there's no reason at all to be cautious when it comes to music or any art. It's actually quite silly. What is the fear here? Getting swallowed up by a piece and becoming a tomato the rest of your life? The mind can try to sell you plenty of ridiculous ideas, but you don't always have to buy. Dive the hell in!


Yes dive in. Don't just listen to Mozart's greatest hits. Get all of his piano concertos.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Forget Mozart. Haydn's the man. If the pupil falls asleep, tie him to a chair and play the Surprise symphony slow movement.
That'll learn him!


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Forget Haydn. CPE Bach's the man. His style is instant stimulation to the mind. And you won't have to worry about falling asleep with his style.


----------



## FleshRobot (Jan 27, 2014)

Forget CPE Bach. Palestrina's the man. His style is instant relaxation to the body. And you won't have to worry about not falling asleep with his style.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2014)

hpowders said:


> I'm not talking about timid newcomers.


Then the caution seems even more inexplicable.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Folks who may already be in the arts, but ignorant of classical music.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

This "give em tunes" is kinda patronising. And just wrong. So-called tuneful classical hits are everywhere - on TV, on radio, background musak, buskers etc. And guess what, people have heard eine kleine, and the ode to joy and moonlight sonata and teh blue danube and a butt-load of Verdi and Nessun Dorma and they're not converted. Classical music that sounds like classical music is not doing the trick - folk instinctively know what Baroque or Classical or grand opera sounds like and they ain't buying it in their droves. Some people like to be surprised - and it would be a shame to insist they listen to short tuneful pieces rather than acknowledge the breadth and depth of music 

Just as a set of anecdotes I used to be lucky enough to get lots of free tix to concerts so I'd give em to people for whom I thought classical music might "stick". By and large, the positive comments and interest and unfeigned reaction was to 20th century music. Prokofiev and Ravel and R Strauss and Ligeti (and Tchaikovsky and Berlioz) was enjoyed. The people I took were relieved that it's not all "buttoned down" - some stuffy professor-type making oooh faces in his study to the ordered, dry and poncy sounds of Vivaldi. Heck, a guy I know even bought himself some Shos 5 and Debussy Nocturnes he was so impressed. Didn't think much of Mozart PCs tho. A couple of people I took preferred the Berio to the Dvorak. Others left with a more favourable impression of Messiaen than of Brahms. Most people didn't like plinky-plonk Euro-style avant-garde, so yeah there is that - all teh more for me and other members of teh true cultural elite tho ;-)

Soloists were enjoyed - a top tip on here many have given.Chamber music was NOT generally enjoyed (sad but true) - and you can sort of see why, it lacks a little spectacle. There are plenty of people who should be more open minded that don't like the sound of "classical singers" so bear that in mind too

So don't assume that the classical hits is the "safe" or best place to start. If it is, then it's doing a remarkably bad job of attracting new people to classical - try early C20 and wow em a bit and a bit less of the "fine music" la de da stuff


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Everybody's different. Why do folks assume there is only one way to acquaint newcomers to classical music? People are not robots. Some respond to overload, some do not.

Nothing patronizing about it, in my opinion.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Early on in this thread I remember many posters agreeing that it was best to know what sort of person your newbie was & what s/he liked and disliked before knowing what the best approach would be. For many newbies, tunes would work; and for some, they might feel readier to accept more innovative music. Common sense, I suppose...


----------



## Whistler Fred (Feb 6, 2014)

GreenMamba said:


> The thing is, most non-Classical listeners have already heard a lot of the Classical "hits." They may have liked what they heard so far and want more. However, they also may have rejected Classical because these works didn't interest them.
> 
> No doubt their tastes may change over time, but I don't see why the "easy" pieces would necessarily capture their interest.


I'm not so sure that this is as true as it once was. There was a time in the not-too-distant past when you could hear Beethoven or Liszt in cartoons and commercials, but these days almost everything musical on TV or radio is rock or something pop-ish. So there's a good chance that Beethoven's 5th or Eine kleine Nachmusik may not be so familiar.

But I would agree that A Greatest Hits type collection would not be the best way to introduce the curious to classical music. Go ahead and loan them the entire symphony or serenade and let them hear the music in its proper context.

Beyond that, it may be a matter of knowing the person and what they might best enjoy.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The idea is not to lose someone who might get easily frustrated or bored. Not everyone has the facility to absorb music as some of the posters on this thread do.


----------



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

The Emperor Concerto.
Surely that will do for everyone?
I'm actually serious, too.
GG


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

For some folks, that might be fine. For others it's overload.


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

Its funny as my (step)father went to conservatory and studied classical guitar and even made some really classical compositions, but was more interested in popular music and started many bands and is now a kind of "amature" pop composer who playes all instruments himself and records it on cds
While I started as a kind of rock orientated guitarist/songwriter (of course not very experienced though, and its not exactlt the truth, I started with almost nothing, trying to play the most simple and shortest melodies I thought up on a keyboard before I learned about chords and started to play guitar) but kept turning more and more to classical music and now I'm studying classical composition, so our paths kind of crossed


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

Mahlerian said:


> I've always thought that concertos are a good choice for people coming into classical from other artist-centered genres, because the interplay between soloist and ensemble makes sense and has an inherent dynamism that isn't necessarily obvious in more homogeneous-sounding pieces.


I come from a jazz background and have been listening to classical for about about 9 monts now and I mostly struggled to comprehend form. 12 tone music is also quite hard for me to get into, most of the time I'm just too lazy to hear a piece so mucu until I get it.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

I look the kind of person the newcomer is, and see if he appears open-minded. The former dictates what music I will recommend, the latter how much effort I'm willing to spend attempting to help him.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2014)

hpowders said:


> The idea is not to lose someone who might get easily frustrated or bored.


Hmmm. My idea would be that this person has already lost themselves.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

It's funny how people act like they're guaranteed tomorrow, and like we know the route others should take. We waste too much time trying to be gentle with recommendations.... What I think is the top-shelf is what I'll recommend. We really don't know the inner-world of others and how they'll take to things. I'll tell you what I love and if you dig it, sweet... if not, that's quite alright. 

If you ask for something more specific then I'll shift gears a bit. But if you simply want some great music, then I'll gladly unload my findings without worrying about the so-called "newby fragility" that seems to be a concern for some. Give a little more credit... we are much more capable creatures than we've been treating each other.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Except that some folks are psyched out by anything classical. They think it's some deep intellectual music way above them.
My job is to prove them wrong and that would not be accomplished by saying "Here's Mahler's 6th Symphony. I respect your intelligence. Go listen to it and tell me what you think."


----------



## Levanda (Feb 3, 2014)

As beginner I do enjoying to listening absolutely everything classical, most my favourite piano play music as well art songs. BBC 3 radio doing best music on classical music. For the moment I take my time to listening female composers and is great.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Except that some folks are psyched out by anything classical. They think it's some deep intellectual music way above them.
> My job is to prove them wrong and that would not be accomplished by saying "Here's Mahler's 6th Symphony. I respect your intelligence. Go listen to it and tell me what you think."


Maybe it's a good thing that there are attitudes like both of ours. The gentle ones follow the shepherd around the cliff onto the beach, and the bold get tossed off the cliff and into the ocean. Many aren't aware that they already know how to swim.

I've recommended some heavy stuff to people right off the bat and they took to it very well. I'll let the shepherds deal with the sheep.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Piwikiwi said:


> I come from a jazz background and have been listening to classical for about about 9 monts now and I mostly struggled to comprehend form. 12 tone music is also quite hard for me to get into, most of the time I'm just too lazy to hear a piece so mucu until I get it.


I think that coming to know and understand a composer's style is not completely unlike getting into a jazz artist. Approaching Beethoven's take on symphony form by listening to all nine of them is kind of like listening to different performances of the same song, because the same basic elements are approached in different ways each time.

Of course, analogously, hearing Schoenberg and saying he's doing it wrong because it doesn't sound like Beethoven (although they do have some things in common) is like hearing Charlie Parker and saying he doesn't play the trumpet right, unlike Louis Armstrong. You have to adjust your expectations when you encounter a new idiom.

(My knowledge of Jazz is rather superficial, so I approach whatever I know from the opposite side, as it were.)


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I let their fingers do the walking. There's a wealth of self-help online. Listen, learn, buy. :tiphat:

Classical radio stations: BBC 3, KING-FM, WQXR.

Composer info: Wikipedia, Classical.net, classical-composers.org

Recording suggestions: Google "classical recordings reviews"

Where to order: Amazon Marketplace, MDT, Presto Classical.

Attend classical concerts: Google "town/city classical concerts"


----------



## Muse Wanderer (Feb 16, 2014)

I believe newcomers to classical music need to make that first step. Everyone is different and someone who grows up listening to short songs and tunes may not have the stamina for a half hour symphony, let alone a three hour opera!

Prior to delving into classical music I enjoyed music from the 50s till the latest alternative non-pop albums ranging from Woody Guthrie to electronica. The most 'difficult music' needed repeated listening to make sense but at the end most were short and easy to follow. 

A double naxos CD titled 'The Very Best of Mozart' was my entry point to this fantastic world two years ago. My first listen was intriguing and my brain needed to adjust to the new sound and complexity I was hearing. I had no guide and knew noone interested in classical. Repeated listening eventually unfolded the sheer beauty of the Requiem, serenades, operas, symphonies and concertos. A 'Best of Beethoven' album was next in line with similar results. Having the same format of short snippets of music I was used to, helped me to adjust as when one starts to learn a new language. 

Then I quickly took the plunge into Mozart's amazing Requiem in D Minor conducted by Sir Neville Marriner. The Confutatis and Lacrimosa were the high point of that best of CD and hearing the whole Requiem was a revelation. From then on I delved onto the classical era, soon followed by the baroque especially the great music of JS Bach. After a year or so of listening to Bach, Mozart and Beethoven (yeah a bit of OCD probably ) I started listening to the Romantics and Modern eras with equal enthusiasm. I am currently listening to Shoenberg, Handel, Berg, Wagner, Sibelius.... 

Now that I know the 'language' and 'what to listen for in music' as Aaron Copland nicely puts it, I don't even consider buying a classical hits CD ever again. But those two CDs, mediocre as they now seem, were my hook without which I may still be listening to Bob Dylan bootlegs or the latest Radiohead experimental albums. 

TalkClassical is a fantastic forum and provides brilliant guides for newcomers like me. I can also relate to people who actually enjoy and appreciate this glorious music and for this I thank you!


----------



## katdad (Jan 1, 2009)

Mahlerian said:


> I've always thought that concertos are a good choice for people coming into classical from other artist-centered genres, because the interplay between soloist and ensemble makes sense and has an inherent dynamism that isn't necessarily obvious in more homogeneous-sounding pieces.


As per my original point. And yes, there are many other good ways to introduce newbies. I just thought that the concerto is a good start.


----------



## katdad (Jan 1, 2009)

hpowders said:


> If I hear that "relaxation" word again, I will scream!!!!
> 
> They should be turning to classical music for "stimulation"!!!


For me, it's both. Music is a great portal for me to wind down, even during which I'm being stimulated. You might liken it to a good session at the gym, perhaps.

But I'm weird... I also read James Joyce for recreation (and stimulation!). Or books on quantum physics, no kidding. Or I go target shooting with my pistols, a great release of nervous energy, ha ha.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

katdad said:


> For me, it's both. Music is a great portal for me to wind down, even during which I'm being stimulated. You might liken it to a good session at the gym, perhaps.
> 
> But I'm weird... I also read James Joyce for recreation (and stimulation!). Or books on quantum physics, no kidding. Or I go target shooting with my pistols, a great release of nervous energy, ha ha.


At least you recognize that it can be both. My brother on the other hand finds all classical music "relaxing".


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

Mahlerian said:


> I think that coming to know and understand a composer's style is not completely unlike getting into a jazz artist. Approaching Beethoven's take on symphony form by listening to all nine of them is kind of like listening to different performances of the same song, because the same basic elements are approached in different ways each time.
> 
> Of course, analogously, hearing Schoenberg and saying he's doing it wrong because it doesn't sound like Beethoven (although they do have some things in common) is like hearing Charlie Parker and saying he doesn't play the trumpet right, unlike Louis Armstrong. You have to adjust your expectations when you encounter a new idiom.
> 
> (My knowledge of Jazz is rather superficial, so I approach whatever I know from the opposite side, as it were.)


Ouch calling Charlie Parker a trumpet player^^, he played alto saxophone. I agree with your point though


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Piwikiwi said:


> Ouch calling Charlie Parker a trumpet player^^, he played alto saxophone.


Hey buddy - get a load of the square! ;-)


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

dgee said:


> Hey buddy - get a load of the square! ;-)


Confuse him for a piano player is something that can be forgiven. But a trumpet player!?


----------



## katdad (Jan 1, 2009)

some guy said:


> OK, as gently as possible: "classical" as it has come to be applied to an era stops with Beethoven. It does not continue into Brahms and others. Classical in the broad sense does, yes, but the brackets for the classical _era_ are roughly 1750 to 1820.
> 
> Stravinsky's Rite is not neo-classical in any sense of the word, unless you define that term as it's never been defined before.
> 
> As for playing 20th century to a newcomer, well, depends on the newcomer. Some newcomers want _only_ twentieth century. Einstein on the Beach might be exactly right. It depends.


Thanks for the correction. I shoulda known that Brahms is in the Romantic period.

Regarding "neo-classical", I've read elsewhere that this term describes much of Stravinsky's music, including "Sacre". Sorry I don't have the reference to show you. But the term "neo-classical" was defined that the composer used more traditional music construction with newer tone overlays. If the term is wrong, I'm somewhat persuaded that there's another term that describes what I'm talking about.

Re. "Einstein", I kinda doubt most any newcomer would take to the music. I'm a big Glass fan and I struggled with the full length opera.


----------



## katdad (Jan 1, 2009)

hpowders said:


> At least you recognize that it can be both. My brother on the other hand finds all classical music "relaxing".


Some people seem to like listening to soft-style classical ("generic" string quartets, Haydn-esque symphonies, etc) as sort of an upscale "elevator music" which drives me near insane.

I'm thinking that this sort of "soothing, low volume background music" is the "relaxing" sort that makes you wanna scream, too.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

katdad said:


> Some people seem to like listening to soft-style classical ("generic" string quartets, Haydn-esque symphonies, etc) as sort of an upscale "elevator music" which drives me near insane.
> 
> I'm thinking that this sort of "soothing, low volume background music" is the "relaxing" sort that makes you wanna scream, too.


Yes, except for one time I had dinner in an upscale restaurant and the complete Mozart Jupiter Symphony played softly in the background. I considered that place a "keeper"!


----------



## Whistler Fred (Feb 6, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Yes, except for one time I had dinner in an upscale restaurant and the complete Mozart Jupiter Symphony played softly in the background. I considered that place a "keeper"!


I recall someone telling me that they heard "Carmina Burana" while at the local delicatessen. "O for-tuna" indeed!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Whistler Fred said:


> I recall someone telling me that they heard "Carmina Burana" while at the local delicatessen. "O for-tuna" indeed!


Well that's good! I guess it was a German deli.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Piwikiwi said:


> Ouch calling Charlie Parker a trumpet player^^, he played alto saxophone. I agree with your point though


I even own a CD! I'm embarrassed beyond belief. But at least I showed you my ignorance...


----------



## danielsshao (Jan 20, 2013)

Echoing what a lot of other people have said in this thread, it really depends on what preconceived notions you have to dispel and the already-existent tastes of the person, as well as how open-minded they are. Some people will never even give classical music a try, while others will jump straight into the deep end with Stockhausen and love it. (For your information, I have yet to encounter anyone in the latter category, although I've heard plenty of stories like that). One of my friends hated the "typical" Romantic and Classical era stuff, probably because that's what he'd been led to believe all classical music sounded like, but liked some of Mahler and Strauss, particularly the vocal works, as well as the Berg Violin Concerto. 

Basically, I just try to help people as much as I can based on what they like and don't like and how far willing they are to move. I know already that one of my already-listening friends is a bit conservative in his tastes and doesn't really like even Wagnerian-style late Romantic works all that much, so I recommend mostly some less well-known Baroque and Classical works to him. For another, I've tried to get rid of preconceived notions by offering a good variety of early 20th century music (including some Mahler and Shostakovitch). At a certain point, though, people will have their own tastes and preferences and they'll very much be at the phase where they discover new music for themselves: once you reach that, you've most definitely succeeded in starting.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Starting them on pieces related to their other tastes in music could prove productive. For jazz fans, Ravel's Piano Concerto in G and Prokofiev's Piano Concerto #3; for movie music fans, Copland's Appalachian Spring; for folks who like a lot of extroverted rhythm, Stravinsky's Le Sacre du Printemps, etc;
Everybody's different and no general recommendations will be receptive to all.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

How do people find songs they like in other genres? A lot of times, they listen to the radio. Just recommend the local classical radio station or K-BACH.org, and let them make their own judgments.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

What if a newcomer asks me? I will help. I wouldn't be dismissive and ask how did you find songs in other genres?
I might recommend a classical radio station, but only after I picked some classical stuff out for the novice to listen to and he liked it.


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

I would say have that person listen to the best series by RCA that is how i got started.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2014)

I would take the hard view and not offer any help whatsoever unless it was in answer to a request for advice on possible follow-ups to a specific piece that was heard and liked. Beyond that, trying to take someone by the hand and guide them through the thickets of classical music is likely to be counter-productive. Their tastes and the providers' tastes are hardly likely to coincide sufficiently well.

There is more than enough advice on the subject of classical music that is generally available on the internet, e.g. T-C's lists, that there is hardly any need to offer a bespoke service to a beginner. Once someone has made a start, a task which is best left to their own endeavours, the rest is something they should pursue themselves without anyone else trying to second-guess or pre-empt their tastes. If any such further spoon-feeding appears to be necessary in order to maintain someone's initial interest, the provider of any such advice is probably wasting his time.


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

I suggest starting from the start and going forward chronologically. Begin with Gregorian Chant, then Hildegard von Bingen, and only then, when the possibilities of monophony have been fully explored, can they move on to Leonin and Perotin.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Winterreisender said:


> I suggest starting from the start and going forward chronologically. Begin with Gregorian Chant, then Hildegard von Bingen, and only then, when the possibilities of monophony have been fully explored, can they move on to Leonin and Perotin.


Their classical exploration would end soon after. Lol


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Why do ya'll have to complicate it so much?

I just sit them down and play some music I care for and talk about my passions towards the music... Don't try to cover all of music history, playing a few of Your favourites will be daunting enough for a beginner. If the person catch the virus she will ask You for more building blocks and soon they will buy their own Lego sets and start to trawl the internet for CM sites and info!

/ptr


----------



## Sudonim (Feb 28, 2013)

I don't think we need to introduce anyone else to classical music. Now that I'm in, we need to pull in the drawbridge and keep the rabble out! All they'll do is take our jobs and lower our property values! I mean, come on - are we snobs or not?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Sudonim said:


> I don't think we need to introduce anyone else to classical music. Now that I'm in, we need to pull in the drawbridge and keep the rabble out! All they'll do is take our jobs and lower our property values! I mean, come on - are we snobs or not?


You are right. We've reached the saturation point! Folks in my community are practically banging down the drawbridge door to my chateau, clamoring for another listen to Bruckner 8.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2014)

It's like UKIP says - we're full up! Send the minimalists back home!


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

hpowders said:


> You are right. We've reached the saturation point! Folks in my community are practically banging down the drawbridge door to my chateau, clamoring for another listen to Bruckner 8.


That's funny because around my way they seem to want Mahler 9


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Haydn man said:


> That's funny because around my way they seem to want Mahler 9


I think I like your community better!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Unless a person has a very specific and limited goal - i.e., to learn about the history of Western art music - I don't believe we can design a plan for anyone (no matter how much we know about that person's taste), let alone everyone. 

Most of the time, I happen to be someone with a very specific and limited goal - i.e., to learn about the history of Western art music - and I pursue it almost single-mindedly, but even I enjoy a little flirtation with fortuity now and then.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*Movie Music*

I have not read through all of the above entries.

I am not an authority here so I have been hesitant to say anything. I will relate what has worked for me.

I will ask the potential target if there are any music soundtracks they like. I can sometimes introduce them to classical music that sound like the music they like.

The wildest is the coworker who knew nothing about classical music but liked the sound track to _Planet of the Apes_. He really ended up being turned on to atonal music. Some of his favorites included the symphonies of Roger Sessions. Go figure. I can not explain it.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeah or "Elvira Madigan". There was such a run on Mozart's 21st C Major Piano Concerto after that one.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

As a newcomer myself I have found an invaluable book to guide me. It is The Vintage Guide to Classical Music by Jan Swafford. History of music, essays on nearly 100 composers, glossary, library building and pieces on important themes such as tonality.

I've found it very helpful, except to my bank account.

Also, I thought it was all a bit high brow this classical? Sitting around having lofty thoughts in ivory towers. I didn't realise there was such a prevalence of getting off your face on drugs, catching diseases off prostitutes and banging out tunes at the behest of wealthy patrons.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

A common stereotype is that classical music is very intellectual and hard to understand, the property of geeks and oddballs.
Once the novice understands it's all about "feelings", we can move on beyond that ridiculous barrier.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

hpowders said:


> A common stereotype is that classical music is very intellectual and hard to understand, the property of geeks and oddballs.
> Once the novice understands it's all about "feelings", we can move on beyond that ridiculous barrier.


Since when has "intellectual" become a negative characteristic?

As for newcomers, I would try to find out something about their tastes (not only musical) and what makes them excited.

And then I would tell them to go listen to the Alpine Symphony, or Carmina Burana, or Holst's Planets, or a set of Wagner preludes, or Beethoven's 5th. Something powerful and evocative, something to knock them off their feet, the exact opposite of the "relaxing" stereotype.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

SiegendesLicht said:


> *Since when has "intellectual" become a negative characteristic?*
> 
> As for newcomers, I would try to find out something about their tastes (not only musical) and what makes them excited.
> 
> And then I would tell them to go listen to the Alpine Symphony, or Carmina Burana, or Holst's Planets, or a set of Wagner preludes, or Beethoven's 5th. Something powerful and evocative, something to knock them off their feet, the exact opposite of the "relaxing" stereotype.


It's a stereotype which keeps some folks away. They think there's a lot of work involved in listening to classical music, like one has to take "a course". They are intimidated by it. Ridiculous.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

some guy said:


> Turning to music that is restless and full of change and dynamic contrast for relaxation does not seem a very sensible thing to do. Sure, there are little bits of relaxation from time to time, but they never last for long. Sure, you can extract those moments and string them together in an *adagio album*, but do "most people" who listen to classical music like those kinds of albums? Yikes!


Really good adagios are not relaxing, they are full of yearning.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I wouldn't introduce a newcomer to classical music with adagios.

Given the rock background of many people, the final dance to the death of Le Sacre du Printemps would be more like it.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

hpowders said:


> I wouldn't introduce a newcomer to classical music with adagios.
> 
> Given the rock background of many people, the final dance to the death of Le Sacre du Printemps would be more like it.


Barber's adagio works wonders though Viv's pizza and that Napoleonic battle are more instantly accessible. Not all 'pop/rock' music us discordant so Igor might be a Frankenstein monster for some new listeners.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

SiegendesLicht said:


> Really good adagios are not relaxing, they are full of yearning.


This has some truth in it. I remember thinking one of Bruckner's adagios was nearly painful it had so much melancholic yearning… or at least that's what came out of me.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

I don't know, that's a tough one. A casual expose could be the best tactics, I believe. But it can take years to connect dots in someone's brain.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Vesuvius said:


> This has some truth in it. I remember thinking one of Bruckner's adagios was nearly painful it had so much melancholic yearning… or at least that's what came out of me.


Was it Symphony No. 7 by any chance?


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

SiegendesLicht said:


> Was it Symphony No. 7 by any chance?


It was, actually. He wrote plenty of great Adagios, but 7 has stuck in my mind the thickest.


----------

